# Prohibited Items to Bring Into Việt Nam



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

We are planning our move to Việt Nam and I’m having trouble finding a concrete list of what isn’t allowed to bring into the country. 

For example, what isn’t allowed when flying in (for carry-on or checked luggage), and what isn’t allowed when shipping into the country, as we will be having our things moved in with an international shipper. I’ve heard a lot of contradicting information, and was hoping someone who’s moved to Việt Nam before could shed some light on this. 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## acarter (May 20, 2020)

cay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are planning our move to Việt Nam and I’m having trouble finding a concrete list of what isn’t allowed to bring into the country.
> 
> ...


i can't give you a definitive list unfortuantly, but I've been living in Thailand with my young daughter for almost 2 years, so we have done many quick trips to Hanoi for visa purposes.

I've been stopped for bring diazepam or codeine with me, even though you can just buy that in any of the Hanoi chemists anyway, so i don't really understand why they bother to restrict that. I also had a super powered LED flashlight confiscated. Some of the pornography you can buy under the counter in Thai markets isn't allowed into Vietnam, So I've heard of men being busted for that as well.
The only hassle we've really had is because my daughter's surname is different than my own, so that always results in a lot of questions from immigration, but that's a good thing as they are just be extra cautious due to child trafficking etc..

PM if you have more questions about specific items.


----------

